#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  The final countdown

## Funmaker

zo moet het dus niet  :Wink: 
http://www.youtube.com/v/Pw8sNoodIDk

heb medelijde met die mensen van den techniek  :Cool: 
of is dit een nieuwe idool kandidaat?

----------


## Rookie

Man man der zijn van die momenten in je leven dat je moet beseffen dat je ergens niet geknipt voor bent. In dit geval om een band te zijn. Je hebt wel gelijk probeer hier maar eens iets van te maken wat goed klinkt. hehe

----------


## Radar

Het is net als met de meeste filmpjes, 'k von het boek beter.

----------


## peternotermans

Zo zie je maar weer hoe belangrijk een goed monitorgeluid is. Dat moet zwaar beroerd zijn geweest, want als ze zichzelf goed hadden kunnen horen waren ze er na 5 seconden vast mee gestopt...

----------


## Tom van Kameren

Of de monitoren nu goed of slecht afgesteld zijn. In dit geval komt er vrijwel altijd een beroerd geluid uit. 
Erg schattig dat ze allemaal muzikanten van hetzelfde niveau bij elkaar hebben gevonden. Mijn complimenten voor:
De toevoeging van de toetsenist (geen final countdown zonder tiedudiedu)
De drumbreak naar de gitaarsolo toe
De GITAARSOLO...
De zanger (continu een halve / hele / anderhalve toon onder het origineel zingen is ook niet makkelijk)
Maar voor de mensen die net als ik het hele filmpje hebben gezien moet het opgevallen zijn hoe strak het einde toch nog was. De laatste twee klappen dan...

Tom

----------


## moderator

ROFL!

Vuilnisman, mag die band ook mee?!

----------


## 4uss

Al zet je de beste monitors neer, met de beste monitormixer, het gaat nooit wat worden met deze jongens  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Al de comments onder het filmpje zeggen genoeg... 102 pagina's met erg positieve berichten  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Sowieso... misschien moet er eens een boycot komen op keyboardjes waar CASIO op staat  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gertgeluid

Ik vind de kick wel lekker klinken.

Daar is verder ook alles mee gezegd  :Smile:

----------


## Brinky

Waar kunnen we ze boeken?

Jan vis? Total rocket? AT?

Ik heb nog wel wat tomaten en eieren! 

Hebben we er toch nog lol van...

(ze zullen er vaste ervaring mee hebben...)

----------


## peternotermans

Volgende tour toch maar in de rider erbij zetten:

"Insert on Lead Vocal: pitch-shifter 3 semi-tones up"

----------


## DJ_matthias

haha, let ook eens op de lichtstandjes  :Big Grin: 
als je de slider onderaan vastneemt en doorschuift zie je dat er 3 keer veranderd wordt  :Big Grin: 
nostalgie alom  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BvE

Achja, misschien is het bandje net begonnen. Niet iedereen begint op professioneel niveau...

----------


## laserguy

enigzins de juiste toon houden is een MINIMUM om te beginnen... het woord professioneel komt daar zelfs nog niet bij te sprake!

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

zo zijn er wel meer ho'r!
YouTube - Terrible Smells Like Teen Spirit Cover - THE ORIGINAL

----------


## 4uss

> zo zijn er wel meer ho'r!
> YouTube - Terrible Smells Like Teen Spirit Cover - THE ORIGINAL



Terrible is inderdaad het juiste woord OMG... het heeft ook gewoon weinig meer met zingen dan wel met muziek in het algemeen te maken...  :Big Grin:  Entertaining... dat is het zeker  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## laserguy

Die SLTS-cover entertaining?
Man ik ben door de grond gezakt van plaatsvervangende schaamte! Na het refrein heb ik het met walging gestopt. Dan verschieten ze dat er in de VS op de highschools af en toe gewapende incidenten gebeuren...  :Wink:

----------


## Christiaan Visser

> haha, let ook eens op de lichtstandjes 
> als je de slider onderaan vastneemt en doorschuift zie je dat er 3 keer veranderd wordt 
> nostalgie alom



Snap je dat dan niet, ze hebben ook een lichtman van hun niveau!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## TLAproductions

grappig  :Big Grin: 

en ik dacht dat ons vrij-poduim uit mijn humaniora slecht was  :Big Grin:

----------


## laserguy

> en ik dacht dat ons vrij-poduim uit mijn humaniora slecht was



Neen, die halen nou net wél de eindronde van Idool  :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ nn

die nirvana: kurt kobain is dus wel vermoord...

voor de idoolkeikende belgen: ze heeft de X-factor (jasje uitgooien, rapper-greep voor mic, de "danspasjes" EN ze meent het !)
nou nog in de tafel laten oversturen tot het kraakt en het lijkt er al meer op...

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## Mark-LED

"he, stroomuitval, wat vervelend nou..."

----------


## lightzone

> "he, stroomuitval, wat vervelend nou..."



hihi 

ik heb me iig kapot gelachen om beide filmpjes, vooral die laatste dan :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :EEK!:

----------


## AJB

Fucking hell wat een randdebielen!!!!!!!

Die toetsenist speelt dat mini-melodietje met 2 handjes  :Smile:  De drummer slaat nog geen break in de maat, de gitaristen spelen oorspronkelijk volgens mij dwarsfluit en hadden een creatieve dag, en de zanger komt uit een verhaal van Hans Teeuwen (Ridder Anton bekend bij iedereen ??)

Ik zeg afbranden die band...

----------


## Kilian

> Fucking hell wat een randdebielen!!!!!!!



Nououu nou nou nou... Wat een taal.

----------


## Carl

Ik vind de choreografie wel briljant, en wat denk je van je eigen koortjes er ook nog even bij doen? Razend knap gedaan hoor.

----------


## rolanddeg

Mwah, als ik dit zo zie zing ik volgensmij helemaal zo slecht nog niet...  :Big Grin:  Vooral het 2e filmpje vind ik wel enigszins geniaal hoor!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Geweldig....

Het is maar goed dat er van het bandje waar ik zelf ooit in gespeeld heb, geen opname zijn.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Macsel

geweldig genoten, dit is echt leuk!

----------


## Stage-Q

welke organisatie laat in ***snaam deze band uberhaupt nog doorspelen.

dit doet me gewoon pijn aan de oren

----------


## Stoney3K

Dit soort bands zou ik "per ongeluk" de +48V even op een verkeerde kabel patchen.  :Wink: 

Mahgoed, alleen al credit voor het feit dat ze het LEF hebben om dit op YouTube te gooien.

En dat keyboard... hilarisch! Polyfonisch, wasda?  :Smile:

----------


## Funmaker

deze versie van de final countdown kan ik dan wel weer smaken  :Smile: 
http://www.youtube.com/swf/l.swf?vid...sLh885lxfraeYD

----------

